# Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute die gibt es noch. Reichlich sogar.
Ich war heute mit Sunny draußen und wir hatten einen richtig geilen Tag. Klieschen, Flundern und sogar Schollen waren der Fang neben Dorschen und Wittlingen.
Aber lest selber!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Was wie wo? Sunny beim Angeln und es gibt Fisch? Kann ja nicht sein 

PetriHeil Euch beiden#6


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Petri zu den schönen Fang. 
Klasse Bilder habt ihr gemacht!!! #6#6#6
Was war mir den einen Dorsch?? In der Mauser??? :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Moin Moin Jörg,
klasse Bericht und Petri zu den schönen Fischen :m.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bacalo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Mal abgesehen von dem schlanken Dorsch

Petri Heil zum schönen Angeltag!


bacalo


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*



bacalo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von dem schlanken Dorsch



Die Dorsche sehen da alle so aus... Aluminiumvergiftung... Jörg ist zu oft mit seiner Alulatte am Trollegrund.


----------



## bacalo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Wenn ich die See vor meiner Haustür hätte :l..................

würde ich mal Ausschau nach einem Angler mit einer so langen Alulatte halten.


----------



## sunny (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Ja was soll ich dazu sagen. 

Es war einfach ein grandioser Tag #6. Hat mächtig Spass gemacht :vik:. Ich hoffe, das MS öfter mal keinen Angelpartner findet  und mich noch mal wieder mitnimmt. Für's  nächste mal baue ich mir dann auch die fängigen Vorfächer |rolleyes. Ach ja, mein Dank für die Tour geht natürlich auch an Knurri (Insider).

Jörch, schniggen Bericht hast du da verfasst und die Bilder sind richtig gut geworden.


----------



## Laksos (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Toller Bericht, super Flachfische und 'n schöner Angeltag! #6


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Moin Jörg, wir haben halt das beste Revier vor der Nase.
Toller Bericht mit Klasse Plattfisch-Bildern. Scholle sieht man nicht sehr oft. Hätt nur ein Steini gefehlt. Dickstes Petri euch Beiden.

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage. Geht ihr vor Anker oder bleibt ihr in der Drift? Oder beides?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Jörg, wir haben halt das beste Revier vor der Nase.
> Toller Bericht mit Klasse Plattfisch-Bildern. Scholle sieht man nicht sehr oft. Hätt nur ein Steini gefehlt. Dickstes Petri euch Beiden.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage. Geht ihr vor Anker oder bleibt ihr in der Drift? Oder beides?



Moin Rosi,
warst du etwa an dem Tag auch auf dem Trollegrund?
Ja, ich lasse mich immer treiben, so kann man Strecke machen. Wenn die Drift mal zu stark zum schleppen sein sollte dann würde ich wohl auch mal den Anker runter lassen aber das ist noch nicht vorgekommen.
Über die Scholle hatte ich mnich auch sehr gefreut, ist es doch meine ersste Ostseescholle.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos ! #6


----------



## Rosi (1. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Hi Jörg, die erste richtige Scholle, Klasse! Meistens sind es Klieschen in tieferen Wasser. Unser Boot steht schon in der Halle, das Schifffahrtsamt genehmigt den Liegeplatz nur bis Ende September. Wie machst du das denn mit dem Kraut in der Drift? Ich verliere daran die Würmer oder im schlimmsten Fall die ganze Montage.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Kraut? Hatte ich auf dem Trollegrund oder vor Rerik noch nie. Jedenfalls nicht dort wo ich auf Butt schleppe. Das ist die 10 Meter Kante tiefer fahr ich nicht für Butt.
Mein Boot steht übrigens auch in der Halle, hier in SN aber wenn das Wetter passt hol ich es raus und dann gehts los.


----------



## Schulle01 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Schöne Fische!
Werd es wohl Ende des Monats mal wieder am Trollegrund versuchen.


----------



## Langelandfrank (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Hallo Jörg,
schöner Bericht. Wo holst du denn deine Wattwürmer? In Wismar, Rerik??? Hast du da Infos, Tel.Nr.. Wenn ich aus Lu`lu anreise, will ich den Tag natürlich nutzen. Weißt du ob man in Schwerin Wattis bestellen kann?
Petri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Moin,
wen ich von Schwerin fahre dann fahre ich über Kritzow bei Wismar. Dort im Eingangsbereich zum Realmarkt ist ein Angelgeschäft ab 7 Uhr geöffnet und dort bekommt man immer Wattwürmer.
Wenn ich bereits vor Ort bin weil ich dort nächtige dann hole ich meine Wattis in Rerik im "Wattwurm" oder in Kühlungsborn West im Angelgeschäft beim Edeka Markt. Die haben auch immer welche vorrätig. Allerdings wird dort nicht so früh geöffnet wie in Wismar.


----------



## Langelandfrank (12. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Danke dir recht herzlich. Werde das bestimmt demnächst angreifen.


----------



## JoFlash (13. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Moin zusammen,

wie siehts derzeit aus bei euch in der Ecke.

Wo kann man denn am besten slippen bei Euch?

Danke für die Info im Voraus und Petri Heil


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Moin,
im Bericht steht doch wie es aussieht. 
Slippen kannst du in Kühlungsborn im Yachthafen.


----------



## JoFlash (15. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Jo klasse Bericht, aber er ist doch von Oktober oder? Wollte mal wissen wie es ende Nov und im Dezember mit den Platten und mit dem Dorsch bei Euch aussieht.


Danke für die Infos fürs slippen. Gibts jetzt außerhalb der Saison auch nen paar günstige ferienwohnungen/häuser die man mal spontan mieten kann? Dann könnte man gleich ein paar Tage kommen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Also in die Zukunft kann ich genau so wenig gucken wie du.  Darum kann ich auch nicht sagen wie es zu der Zeit hier aussehen wird und wenn ich wegen starkem Wind nicht aufs Wasser komme werde ich es dir auch danach nicht sagen können. 
Unterkünfte gibs zur Genüge in der Gegend, gerade in den Wintermonaten. Mußt nur mal durch die örtlichen Seiten surfen und ein wenig googlen dann wirst du auch fündig. Empfehlen kann ich nichts weil ich keine FeWo in der Gegend brauche.


----------



## JoFlash (24. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Na da hast es ja gut...Ich muss immer einige 100 Km zu den schönen Küsten fahren...Na ja, so weit ist es ja auch nicht!
Hoffe, dass das Wetter wieder besser wird, und ich nochmal ne Runde an die See komme!!
Plattfisch dürfte eigentlich noch gehen bzw, Dorsch jawohl erst richtig losgehen oder?


----------



## voidman (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> wen ich von Schwerin fahre dann fahre ich über Kritzow bei Wismar. Dort im Eingangsbereich zum Realmarkt ist ein Angelgeschäft ab 7 Uhr geöffnet und dort bekommt man immer Wattwürmer.
> Wenn ich bereits vor Ort bin weil ich dort nächtige dann hole ich meine Wattis in Rerik im "Wattwurm" oder in Kühlungsborn West im Angelgeschäft beim Edeka Markt. Die haben auch immer welche vorrätig. Allerdings wird dort nicht so früh geöffnet wie in Wismar.



Hallo Joerg, wir möchten am Samstag zur Ostsee fahren auf Plattfische. Ich habe schon im Kühlungsborn ein Boot reserviert, was noch fehlt, die Wattis. Könntest du bitte die genauere Adresse oder die Telefonnummer von dem Angelgeschäft im Kritzow sagen, damit ich die Wattis vorbestellen kann?
Danke im Vorraus
Voidman


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Moin,
die Wattis brauch man nicht bestellen. In Kritzow im Gewerbegebiet, dort im Eingangsbereich zum Real Markt befindest sich ein Angelgeschäft. Das macht morgens um 7 Uhr auf und hat immer Wattwürmer. Wenn du nicht weist wo ich meine dann google nach Real bei Wismar. Mehr kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

und so sah es vor 14 Tage in der Gegend mit den Plattfischen aus!
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> und so sah es vor 14 Tage in der Gegend mit den Plattfischen aus!
> Gruss Knurri


 

dann sag bloß ihr ward das bei uns auf dem campingplatz...is ja witzig.:m
seebrücke war übers wochenende nur mäßig gut und bin schon seit einiger zeit am überlegen ob ich mir nen boot auf den platz mitnehmen soll....aber wenn man nicht weiß wo man anfangen soll.......#c
schöne grüße


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

so klein ist die Welt, ja das waren wir.
Hatten gleich vorne an der Rezeption eine kleine Hütte gemietet.
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## sunny (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Da habt ihr beiden ja wieder tolle Fische gefangen. Petri Heil #6.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

moin moin männers, ich hab vor am sonnabend mal mit nem mietboot von kübo aus zu fahren.
wollte es auf platte probieren und hab noch mal ein paar fragen:
1.angelt ihr vom verankerten bootaus?
2.wie angelt ihr mit nem löffel?
und 3.ist die montage sehr wichtig(teure perlen, abstandshalter usw.)???(1 oder 2 haken...)
4.verbraucht man vom boot aus mehr würmer als von der küste(würde sonst für 3mann ca.300stk einplanen)
man, man, man fragen über fragen...
war halt noch nie mit nem boot los!
ich hoffe mal dass ihr mir ein paar infos geben könnt-geheimlichkeiten braucht ihr natürlich nicht preiszugeben

schönen gruß an alle


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

1.angelt ihr vom verankerten bootaus?
*Wir lassen uns driften *
2.wie angelt ihr mit nem löffel?
*Wir hatten zwei Nachläufer hinterm Löffel befestigt, siehe Bild 1*
und 3.ist die montage sehr wichtig(teure perlen, abstandshalter usw.)???(1 oder 2 haken...)
*Einfach ein Blei mit zwei Nachläufer ohne viel Gebammel, siehe Bild 2*
4.verbraucht man vom boot aus mehr würmer als von der küste(würde sonst für 3mann ca.300stk einplanen)
*Wir hatte jeder 30 Würmer dabei, wurde etwas knapp zum Schluss 50 hätten uns aber locker gereicht.
Kommt immer darauf an ob man mit einer oder zwei Ruten angelt.*


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

aha also reicht ganz einfach auch...
und bei nem biss?-einfach kurz schnur geben, oder ...?


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

ich haue nach einem Biss sofort an, habe keine Lust die Haken am Hintern der Fische wieder raus zu holen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

ach und noch was reicht von kübo aus n boot mit 5ps, oder lieber 15ps?(ist ja doch n anderer preis)

gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

Bei gutem Wetter reicht ein 5 PS Motor!
Wir waren auch höchstens 1500m von der Küste entfernt, genau an der Kante auf 10m Wassertiefe.
Zu dieser Jahreszeit sind die Platten dichter unter Land wie man denkt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

he danke für die ganzen antworten!
na mal gucken, bis jetzt ne 3-4bft für sonnabend...


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund*

ich denke mal so wie es im Moment aussieht könnte es am Wochenende mit dem Angeln vom Boot aus etwas werden.
Wind von Süd da geht bei 11 bis 22 km/h unter Land immer was.
Mit etwas Regen und Temperaturen um die 4 Grad ist zu rechnen.
Leider habe ich keine Zeit, sonst würde ich es auch noch mal versuchen.


----------

